# Worried About My Red Belly...



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I know hes a red belly piranha from his looks but im a bit worried, i've had him since january and there are no signs of a red belly... any feedback or anything i should know would be helpful


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

How old it is? (when they get older they lose their red)

what tank setup do u have? (lights/background/substrate)

How big is the tank?


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

i have him in a 20g right now, the lights broke, no background, blue gravel, rocks at the bottom with a cave sort of deal for hiding and like i said i got him in january, so hes like 4 months old. I noticed he is growing but im not seeing that red. Just from the fins, the specks on him and his tail fin i know its red belly


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Pics? Could be a pacu


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

So you bought him at dime-sized?

Also a pic would be really helpful.

Take out that cave and upgrade your tank too


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

if the light broke that also could be why hes red belly coloration isnt really comming out a lot of my piranhas loose color over night when the lights are off but the next morning when i turn the lights on they slowly get thier color back


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Post pics of the fish in question. Maybe you haven't ID'd him properly.
Could be a silver dollar.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

They won't start showing red till couple inches long or so.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

x2 sounds like hes to young to be showing red also the light will have something to do with it also mine loose there red tottaly over night and then in the morning when it gets light out they turn back to bright red.what are you feeding it?water parameters all have something to do with it.but im guessing 2 young still how big is he?pictures would help.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I got a few penny sized reds a month ago, now they are two inches and the red is only one their gills, pectorals, sometimes on the tail and its starting to develope on the flank. I think you just gotta wait a bit or if you want to speed it up faster you can try feeding it shreded carrots. Also some pics would really help, if he is a red belly he should of already have a red anal fin even at 1 inch atleast all of mine did.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm going to say they are still a little small for their red to show through, or it might still be only a small section. Sylar brought up a good point though, is his anal fin red?


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

yes and near his gills if i look closely i see a faint red but im not sure if its red on the belly or fins


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Why don't you post a pic so we can all see what your talking about.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds to me to be normal, just give it time and it'll happen sooner or later


----------

